# Best Aftermarket Parking Sensors...?



## Fego (Nov 27, 2006)

Hello everyone !

I'm in need of some parking sensors (reversing ones mainly) and instead of paying over the top prices to have some professionally fit, I thought I'd investigate DIY options. 

Has anyone got any opinions/suggestions?

Cheers...


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Reversing sensors*

I fitted my own on the last van. Easy enough to do, as I recall cost about £60 for 4 sensors, worked well.

Steve


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*parking sensors*

Greetings,

I got a set off ebay same as this

very good/#.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I got mine from ebay, along with a camera, fitted just above the number plate and all feeding via a control box to a screen which clips over the reversing mirror. Definitely a good buy. at approx £120.

Gordon


----------



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

woolworths selling some for £29.95p i dont know how much cable etc you get , if there would be enough for a motorhome , they are just stick on and plug into cigarette lighter socket ...


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

H1-GBV said:


> I got mine from ebay, along with a camera, fitted just above the number plate and all feeding via a control box to a screen which clips over the reversing mirror. Definitely a good buy. at approx £120.
> 
> Gordon


Sounds the same as the ones that I got from Ebay. Excellent piece of kit.

Gerry


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: parking sensors*



Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I got a set off ebay same as this
> 
> very good/#.


I have just ordered from the same ebay seller (parkingsensoronline1), without the LED display They are for a Van, Will update when fitted.

Trev


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

I bought a kit from Woolies a year ago I think they are sold by JML.

Only two sensors but works ok (mostly - except when it's lashing with rain when you may need them the most  )

I wired the unit into the reversing light circuit using an inline 12v socket.

I have seen some in Maplins from time to time.

Steve


----------



## stoicbloke (Apr 29, 2007)

hi i also bought and fitted the £30 ebay type 4 sensor jobby to my van.
i wired into the reverse circuit at rear lamps, mine had a display for direction and distance which i stuck to the top of the mirror the only handicap was the cable from 'rear' unit to display had to be lenghtened i used phone cable [7 core i think] soldering,swearing&glue gun were used it's worked happily on my m/c rack for over a year
hope this helps


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: parking sensors*



teemyob said:


> Humber-Traveller said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings,
> ...


Update,

I just managed to change my order with parkingsensorsonline1. The ones I ordered will not work with steel re-inforced bumpers that we have. I have had to order the more expensive set.

Just thought I would point out, bumpers with steel or metal in will need a specific set of sensors.

Trev.


----------



## Fego (Nov 27, 2006)

GerryD said:


> H1-GBV said:
> 
> 
> > I got mine from ebay, along with a camera, fitted just above the number plate and all feeding via a control box to a screen which clips over the reversing mirror. Definitely a good buy. at approx £120.
> ...


Thanks for the replies.

Gordon and Gerry, was it this one? And was it easy to fit and use?


----------



## Fego (Nov 27, 2006)

Shameful bounce, but just trying to get a personal recommendation before buying one...


----------

